# Age old question , speaker wires next to power?



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

First i apologise i know this has been talked about before but i seem to have 2 different answers so im curious to hear more input. As ive always understood It that its only the rcas that can pick up potential noise from the main power line (in my case 4 gauge going to a class d amp) and you can have speaker wires anywhere but im reading contradicting answers. At the moment my speaker wires are seperate they go through the middle but im doing a complete re wire and it would be a much cleaner install if i could go up the passenger side with my power line. Any opinions plus experience thanks


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Come on people I dont want to do it twice its cold here!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

im pretty sure its only signal wires that have the problem. i wouldnt be to worried


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

I routinely zip tie my power cable, RCAs and speaker cables together into one bundle with zero noise issues. The RCA thing is a myth. Speaker wires are no problem either due to the high voltage, would have to be a VERY strong induced noise to create an audible SNR issue.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I've never had any issues with speaker wires next to power wires. I did have a noise issue with a crossover being too close to something near my instrument cluster. I moved it & the noise went away, but that's not the same thing.


----------



## JBThompson (Oct 3, 2013)

I often bundle all my wires and run everything down whatever side the battery is on. I do take care to keep the wires from twisting around each other but whether that makes a difference or not is anyone's guess. It's just nice to have everything right there in one run.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

- No, it is not likely for noise to be induced into your system through speaker wiring that is carrying high-level signal. If you're worried about it, buy primary wire for speaker wire and use a drill to twist the wire tightly, then run that to your speakers.
- It is really not that common, but not necessarily uncommon, to get some noise from low level RCAs; often the noise you get is something you would not notice unless it is significantly amplified. Apparently there's logic to using twisted pair RCAs for balanced signal and shielded coaxial RCAs for unbalanced signal. http://www.bluejeanscable.com/articles/balanced.htm. In either case, it is a best practice to use some kind of shielded cable, which, IMO, is the main legitimate differentiation between cheap and not as cheap to expensive RCA cables. I have installed entire systems with the cheapest shop RCAs that look like nothing more than clear speaker wire with RCA ends and have had zero noise and no "loss of audio quality" that anyone aside from a dog would notice. I have installed "directional" RCAs the wrong direction and got noise and then turned them the other direction, ran the cable the exact same way, and eliminated the noise yet "directional cables" are supposed to be a myth. After all, electrons just go from point A to B on the conductor based upon the flow of the circuit - there is no wire that is itself directional. What makes an RCA directional is that it grounds at only one end, in theory and, in my example case, in practice eliminating an alternator whine (or whatever other noise interference). I've also installed directional RCAs without paying attention to direction and surely have installed some backwards and I didn't get noise... so, grain of salt. I digress...
- Crossovers placed next to your heater/air conditioner core and other "noise creating" generally electromechanical bits (fans, anything with electrical contact brushes, sometimes even 4WD control, window, and electric seat modules all of which are often under seats) in your car can induce noise. I've had this happen to me. I could literally pull the crossovers away from the heater/air conditioner core area toward the center of the vehicle and the noise went away completely. I put them back in the area and the noise didn't come back, which was weird. But moving the crossovers and associated speaker wire eliminated the noise from the system permanently so whatever. Maybe the A/C stopped spinning internally on my way back, I don't know.
- More than likely, noise is being induced by a ground loop which is a nasty, somabich to isolate sometimes especially when you do not have years of experience to "just know" what the issue probably is or know which order to run tests to be most efficient.

Always cross any signal wire (low level or high level) over your amplifier's power cords at as much of a 90 degree angle as you can as a preventative measure. I have run Stinger 6000 cables alongside a 1/0 power wire in an install in a vehicle where the customer insisted that only the passenger side of the vehicle be taken apart for some frigging reason (probably hiding drugs on the other side) and got no noise, not a bit. So, that 90 degree angle thing may or may not be doing a thing... but do it anyway.

And, please, don't use aluminum wire.


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok sounds promising! SirBoom good read


----------



## stern1272 (Jan 30, 2012)

How much should you put into the rca's. Money wise. Will the higher end help eliminate noise being induced into the system?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I just get the RCAs that I like the look of the best as long as they're from a reputable brand.


----------



## stern1272 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks, didn't want to dump a bunch of money if not needed.


----------

